# dopamine lowering drugs.



## mcnabj (May 21, 2005)

What kinds of meds lower dopamine? I realize that I become very socially nervous when I have coffee. Coffee raised dopamine. I think I have much higher dopamine levels than most people. What Can I take to lower dopamine? Thanks..


----------



## longway (Mar 3, 2007)

I think it's more to be the Noradrenalines than the dopamine which cause you to be nervous.
Actually most of the cases more dopamine gives calmness in social situations. so I don't know but just make your calculations.


----------



## scotthallkevinnash (Dec 19, 2006)

Dopamine is usually under active in persons with Social Phobia. Specifically, I believe there is a deficiency in D2 binding if I remember correctly. This seems to be why Social Phobics have a 4 times greater chance of developing Parkinson's later in life. 

If you do want to try Dopamine antagonists then try the atypical antipsychotics such as Seroquil.


----------



## mcnabj (May 21, 2005)

scotthallkevinnash said:


> Dopamine is usually under active in persons with Social Phobia. Specifically, I believe there is a deficiency in D2 binding if I remember correctly. This seems to be why Social Phobics have a 4 times greater chance of developing Parkinson's later in life.
> 
> If you do want to try Dopamine antagonists then try the atypical antipsychotics such as Seroquil.


 So Seroquil will lower dopamine? Thanks..


----------



## SBP21 (Jul 21, 2006)

deleted


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Sara,
What strategy did you use to get Requip?? Was the restless leg syndrome?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

yeah, id like to know how to get requip


----------



## SBP21 (Jul 21, 2006)

deleted


----------



## mcnabj (May 21, 2005)

Well the reason I,m looking at dopamine is b/c anything that I have used that raises it makes me paranoid/social phobic. When I raise my serotonin levels I just get tired. Benzos raise gaba and just make me tired. Raising NR also makes me more nervous. The only thing I have not tried is to lower dopamine. Cocaine makes me paranoid. Cocaine targets dopamine by flooding your brain with it. Coffee is a much weaker stimulant but works on the same principle. Dopamine becomes raised. This causes me anxiety/paranoid thinking. 
So back to the topic. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

Antipsychotics will lower your dopamine levels, and consequently, "calm" you down. But this decrease in dopamine activity is extreme, to the point where you will feel numb to anything. This works for schizophrenics and psychotic patients, but I'm not sure how well an antipsychotic will aid an anxiety patient. In my opinion, they don't, in most instances. Try to simply stay away from dopamine raising agents (e.g. caffeine, stimulants, etc).


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I got Requip today. I can't believe it was so easy. I cited the SSRI side effects, minor RLS and dopamine levels and he went for it. I didn't think he had the stethoscope for it.


----------



## SBP21 (Jul 21, 2006)

Deleted


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Sara, when do you take the requip?


----------



## SBP21 (Jul 21, 2006)

deleted.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Yeah, the starter pack. Thanks again. I'm hoping it will improve my sleep.


----------



## SBP21 (Jul 21, 2006)

delete


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Hmmm........I'm not either anymore. In fact I'm going to stop the requip. It is messing with my sleep...I think.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

Dopamine is a feel good chemical like Seratonin right? Cause I'm pretty sure that Wellbutrin messis with Dopamine in your brain and that med. is a antidepressant.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

This is all very interesting. I've never heard about his business with Requip. It really helps the sexual side effects? Is it a drug you have to keep increasing or does the dose stay the same?

If one would want to augment their SSRI with a SNRI like Wellbutrin to help with sexual side effects, would you only need a low dose of the Wellbutrin? How much do you need?

I may look into something to help with sexual side effects of lexapro. its not bad, but I'd like to improve it a little at least to where I was before.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I think the Requip was starting to help with the sexual side effects, but last night I didn't take requip and slept 9 hours. I think that is a comination of things. I'm calmer about a certain relationship. And the requip was definitely helping with my mood, but again, I was waking up every 2 hrs and having a hard time getting back to sleep.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

> I may look into something to help with sexual side effects of lexapro. its not bad, but I'd like to improve it a little at least to where I was before.


where were you before? :b


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

embers said:


> > I may look into something to help with sexual side effects of lexapro. its not bad, but I'd like to improve it a little at least to where I was before.
> 
> 
> where were you before? :b


Lets just say my cookies baked a lot faster and without any extra effort.

(I miss being as sensitive as I used to be.)


----------



## SBP21 (Jul 21, 2006)

deleted


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Wellbutrin probably wouldn't be a good one for me. It would probably increase my anxiety too so I won't bother trying that at all.

This info on Requip is very interesting. This is all new to me. It sounds like something I would like to try. 

Thanks so much for all the info, Sarah.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

AprilEthereal said:


> Dopamine is a feel good chemical like Seratonin right? Cause I'm pretty sure that Wellbutrin messis with Dopamine in your brain and that med. is a antidepressant.


Wellbutrin does mess around with dopamine, but not like an antipsychotic does. Wellbutrin inhibits the reuptake of dopamine (this means it allows MORE of it to flow around your brain), whereas antipsychotics just inhibit D2 receptors (this means it basically turns your dopamine OFF). Easily understandable, since schizophrenic/psychotic patients will probably be needing a lot more sedation than a depressed patient. So, Wellbutrin, at certain doses, highers your dopamine levels (which is why it can be used for nicotine withdrawal, because nicotine also messes with dopamine, e.g. stimulant!). But, yes, dopamine is a feel good drug like serotonin, essentially. Think of cocaine and Adderall (these drugs mainly make you feel good because of the dopaminergic effects). However, if you think of cocaine-induced-psychosis, then you will understand how too much dopamine can make you go crazy, and in that sort of instance, you would use antipsychotics to LOWER the amount of dopamine in the brain.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

I've actually tried both Requip and levadopa (sequentially, not at once!) while taking an MAOI. Which you're not "supposed" to do as it can cause hypertension from too much dopamine. There really wasn't any added benefit in my case and I felt nauseous. So, there ya go.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

My sleep is much better since stopping requip, but I think at the low dose of paxil I'm on the sexual sides may be a function of fatigue. The last two months have been very trying sleep wise, but I brought it on myself. 

Speak Easy, thanks for the info, very interesting and informative!


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sdfdf


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

-


----------

